# QML - QMines Limited



## System (29 March 2021)

QMines Limited holds a 100% interest in the Mount Chalmers project, located east of Rockhampton in Queensland. The Mount Chalmers copper and gold mine produced 1.24 Mt @ 2.0% Cu, 3.6g/t Au and 19g/t Ag during periodic mining between 1898 and 1982. The Company aims to create a low cost, low emission, sustainable mining operation to supply copper to the growing green energy sector and meet the anticipated demand growth.

The Company also holds a 100% interest in the Silverwood, Warroo and Herries Range projects located south east of Brisbane in Queensland. The Warroo project has also seen historic copper and gold mining activity which warrants further exploration. 

*Mt Chalmers Project*
The Company’s flagship project, the Mt Chalmers Project, is situated  approximately  17km  north-east  of  Rockhampton in  Queensland.  The  Company  holds  EPM  25935  and  EPM  27428, which cover an area of approximately 51km² and it has recently extended the Mt Chalmers tenement package, applying  for  EPM  27726  and  acquiring  the  application  for  EPM 27697, which cover an area of approximately 147km².

*Silverwood Project*
The Silverwood Project is located 15km south of the regional centre of Warwick in Queensland. The project consists of EPM 27281 and EPM 27724 which cover an area of approximately 234km².

*Warroo Project*
The  Warroo  Project  is  located  50km  west  of  Stanthorpe  in Queensland. The Warroo Project consists of EPM 26178 and EPM 27725, which cover an area of approximately 216km².

*Herries Range Project*
The Herries Range Project comprises three contiguous EPMs, EPM 25785, EPM 25786 and EPM 25788 covering an area of approximately 330km². The project is situated 40km west of Warwick in Queensland, covering the central and southern portions of the Warwick Goldfields.

It is anticipated that QML will list on the ASX during April 2021.





__





						QMines Limited (ASX:QML) – Queensland's next copper and gold developer
					






					qmines.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 April 2021)

*Listing date*21 April 2021 #*Company contact details*





						QMines Limited – Queensland's next copper and gold developer
					






					qmines.com.au
				



Ph: 02 8915 6241*Principal Activities*Minerals Exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.30*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*QML*Capital to be Raised*$20,000,000*Expected offer close date*7 April 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Shaw and Partners Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 May 2021)

made it to the boards today. .... poorly priced in that the IPO shares offered at 30c  opened at 29c and now trading down to 26.5c


----------

